# Best Trim dressing for faded plastics



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey guys, a friend has asked whats best for his dull plastics. He wants them to look black & stay black! I did mention sn trim sealant as thats my personal fave.

Any thoughts guys?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

C4 for the ultimate or AF Revive on a budget


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Just trying some Meguiars Ultimate Protectant dash and trim restorer. Hmm, not too impressed at the moment. Trying to revive VW Transporter bumper, a grey sort of vinyl covered bumper. They grey is faded and well mottled and I have just been out to put a second treatment on. i can still see the mottled effect even though the bumper is looking a bit shinier. I hope it just needs to soak in, will leave it overnight and see what it`s like in the morning. I might have to resort to the heat gun again, my own fault for not dressing the bumpers regularly enough perhaps.


----------



## Alpina-d3 (Mar 16, 2011)

C4 everytime


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

c4 for the ultimate trim product.. 

car pro PERL for the budget trim product.


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

dodo juice Tyreamania for ultimate and budget!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I've always heated mine up and then applied some dressing


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

AF Revive is very good done a cracking job on a shedy old ka yesterday


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

slrestoration said:


> C4 for the ultimate or AF Revive on a budget


Agree totally.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Dodo Juice Need for speed works very well on hard plastics.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Definately worth getting C4.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

af revive is epic. its a must buy


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Is Megs ASD not good? 

And just out of interest how far does a bottle of C4 go


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

go to the gtechniq subforum, theres a coverage area thread there..

but for real world... i used 15ml on my car.. so one bottle of the small variant (but I have TONS of plastics)
and thats still going strong 8-9 months later


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

What about Autosmart Trim Ultra? Lasts very well and small amounts can be bought on ebay.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have C4 to use on a older style Punto today, the one with the huge front and rear black plastic bumper. I'll post up some review style pics later. :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

C4 or wolfs trim and tyre dressing.


----------

